# testen mit JUnit?



## Guest (9. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe den client teil einer client server applikation geschrieben. Die kommunikation funktioniert mit RMI. Da der server teil aber noch nicht fertig ist und ich mein programm aber trotzdem testen wollte, habe ich miir eine testklasse geschrieben, in der testdaten erstellt werden und methoden welche die daten ändern.

Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut. Nun wollte ich fragen, ob man das ganze mit JUnit Tests besser lösen könnte und ob jemand ein JUnit tutrialm kennt. Das ganze ist ein programm in welchem der server mit der datenbank kommuniziert und daten abfragt und ändert. Und der client die daten anzeigt und durch die kommunikation mit dem niutzer die änderungen anstößt.

Kennt jemand vielleicht auch eion gutes JUnit Tutorial, möglichst in deutsch. Oder kann man das mit JUni nicht sinnvoll testen?


----------



## RoNa (9. Okt 2007)

Hi,

ein gutes Tutorial zu JUnit kannst du vielleicht selbst bei google finden.  

Für Deine Aufgabe eignen sich aber super Mock-Objekte.

Guckst Du unter http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=21998

Viel Spaß,

Robert


----------



## Gast (9. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

danke habe mir das ganze mal angesehen, aber kann ich denn mit Junit und den Mock-Objekten auch meine gui testen, also mein plugin oder brauch ich dafür ein anderes Tool als JUnit.

Also ich möchte gerne eine Klasse haben, welche meinen Server abbildet. also eine testklasse welche referenzen auf bestimmte testobjekte hat und die methoden welche ich mit rmi aufrufen kann abarbeitet, also suchen einer dieser referenzen und ändern einer eigenschaft.

Und dann möchte ich halt gaz normal mein programm starten und in der gui die einzelnen werte sehen und ändern können. Der client würdedann anstatt aauf die remote referenz auf die testklasse oder die mock objekte zugereifen, alelrdings weiß ich nicht wie ich das realisieren soll. also das anlegen der mock objekte und den zugriff auf diese methoden und objekte.

Kann mir jemand helfen oder nen tipp geben?


----------



## M.L. (11. Okt 2007)

Wie wäre es hiermit: http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-junit.htm ? (obwohl das natürlich kein vollwertiges Tutorial sein will ;-) )


----------

